# Samyang set to release a lens a week for five weeks this summer



## slclick (Jul 13, 2016)

No word yet on mounts, focal lengths or sensor formats.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=18599


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up slclick. Presumably all manual focus.


----------



## slclick (Jul 14, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Thanks for the heads up slclick. Presumably all manual focus.



Oh for certain, but still 5 releases is pretty cool


----------



## TeT (Jul 14, 2016)

slclick said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up slclick. Presumably all manual focus.
> ...



Will they be cool enough to be remarked on or remembered as the Samyang Five? Lets hope...


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 14, 2016)

Perhaps they will offer the set as a kit at a discount


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 14, 2016)

slclick said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up slclick. Presumably all manual focus.
> ...



Manual focus only? Wasn't there talk about Samyang autofocus lenses?

But what I'd like to see is a 50mm manual focus 1:1 macro. Or 2:1.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 14, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > dslrdummy said:
> ...



++1
or A++
:


----------

